# Well that was quite a shock!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwww How sweet! Poor little guy!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This story made me cry! Give Piko a huge kiss!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Will do! It was so neat to go riding back home, with him jogging beside us though. Oh man I love my baby!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Just watch that Piko is not suffering for all that unexpected exercise. Such loyalty! What an angel!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just remember, dogs will sometimes not listen to their own body and overdo things because its something they are determined to do and that can result in serious injury. 

That's so sweet how he wanted to join you though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

